# DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH HỆ THỐNG CUNG CẤP, ĐIỀU CHẾ VÀ NẠP KHÍ NÉN



## NNh27 (10 Tháng chín 2021)

DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH HỆ THỐNG CUNG CẤP, ĐIỀU CHẾ VÀ NẠP KHÍ NÉN​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén là gì ?
2. Tại sao phải kiểm định an toàn hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén ?
3. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định chất lượng hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén
4. Khi nào thì phải kiểm định kỹ thuật hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén ?
5. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén.
6. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu
7. Kết luận*
Hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế và nạp khí nén là hệ thống thiết bị dùng để tiến hành các quá trình nhiệt học hoặc hóa học điều chế, tồn trữ các chất khí, khí hóa lỏng và nạp vào bình chịu áp lực có áp suất lớn hơn áp suất khí quyển. Đây là thiết bị gây mất an toàn rất cao đối với sức khỏe, tính mạng con người. Chính vì vậy, kiểm định hệ thống điều chế và nạp khí là yêu cầu bắt buộc đối với các tổ chức sử dụng hệ thống.

*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén là gì ?*

Kiểm định kỹ thuật hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén là hoạt động kiểm tra, thử nghiệm, phân tích của đơn vị kiểm định theo quy trình kiểm định nhằm đánh giá tình trạng an toàn của các loại thiết bị theo quy chuẩn kỹ thuật hoặc tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật.

Hệ thống điều chế, nạp khí là một trong những thiết bị yêu cầu kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn bắt buộc theo những Quyết định và Thông tư đã được ban hành.


Nghị định 44/2016/NĐ-CP ngày 15/5/2016 của Chính phủ quy định chi tiết một số điều của Luật an toàn, vệ sinh lao động về hoạt động kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn lao động, huấn luyện an toàn, vệ sinh lao động và quan trắc môi trường;
Thông tư số 36/2019/TT-BLĐTBXH ngày 30 tháng 12 năm 2019 của Bộ Lao động - Thương binh và Xã hội ban hành danh mục máy, thiết bị, vật tư, chất có yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về an toàn, vệ sinh lao động.
*2. Tại sao phải kiểm định an toàn hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén ?





*


Hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén là một hệ thống có tỷ lệ gây cháy nổ cao nên cần phải kiểm tra an toàn để đám bảo không gây nguy hiểm cho người dùng
Đảm bảo cho sự hoạt động ổn định của thiết bị,
Tránh được những tổn thất về vật chất cũng như ảnh hưởng đến tiến độ công việc của bạn
Hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén là một trong những thiết bị được pháp luật nhà nước chúng ta quy định bắt buộc phải kiểm định an toàn tại thông tư số 53/2016/TT-BLĐTBXH ngày 28 tháng 12 năm 2016 của Bộ Lao động - Thương binh và Xã hội
*3. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định chất lượng hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén*

 TCVN 6153, 6154,6155 và 6156:1996: Bình chịu áp lực – Yêu cầu kỹ thuật an toàn về thiết kế, kết cấu, chế tạo, lắp đặt, sử dụng, sửa chữa và phương pháp thử;

 TCVN 2622:1995: Phòng cháy chữa cháy cho nhà và công trình – Yêu cầu thiết kế;

 TCVN 4245:1996: Tiêu chuẩn Kỹ thuật an toàn trong sản xuất, sử dụng Oxy, Axetylen;

 TCVN 6290:1997: Chai chứa khí. Chai chứa khí vĩnh cửu - Kiểm tra tại thời điểm nạp khí;

 TCVN 6713:2000: Chai chứa khí. An toàn trong thao tác;

 TCVN 6715:2000: Chai chứa khí Axetylen hoà tan. Kiểm tra tại thời điểm nạp khí;

 TCVN 6008:1995: Thiết bị áp lực – Mối hàn: Yêu cầu kỹ thuật và phương pháp kiểm tra.

*4. Khi nào thì phải kiểm định kỹ thuật hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén ?*

_Kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn lần đầu:_


Hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của hệ thống theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn sau khi lắp đặt, trước khi đưa vào sử dụng lần đầu.
_Kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn định kỳ:_


Hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của hệ thống theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn khi hết thời hạn của lần kiểm định trước.
_Kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn bất thường:_


Hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của hệ thống theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn khi:
Sau sửa chữa, nâng cấp, cải tạo có ảnh hưởng tới tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của hệ thống;
Có sự thay đổi vị trí lắp đặt;
Sử dụng lại hệ thống điều chế, tồn trữ và nạp khí đã nghỉ hoạt động từ 12 tháng trở lên;
Có yêu cầu của cơ sở hoặc cơ quan có thẩm quyền.
*5. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén.*

Khi kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn hệ thống điều chế, tồn trữ và nạp khí, tổ chức kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn phải thực hiện lần lượt theo các bước sau:


Kiểm tra hồ sơ, lý lịch hệ thống điều chế, tồn trữ và nạp khí;
Khám xét, kiểm tra kỹ thuật bên ngoài, bên trong;
Kiểm tra kỹ thuật thử nghiệm;
Kiểm tra vận hành;
Xử lý kết quả kiểm định.
*Lưu ý:* Các bước kiểm tra tiếp theo chỉ được tiến hành khi kết quả kiểm tra ở bước trước đó đạt yêu cầu. Tất cả các kết quả kiểm tra của từng bước phải được ghi chép đầy đủ vào bản ghi chép hiện trường theo mẫu qui định tại phụ lục 01 và lưu lại đầy đủ tại tổ chức kiềm định.

*6. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu*

Học viện Catiedu ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập đã không ngừng đầu tư về máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, hiện đại mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, chi phí hợp lý với tiêu chí :

_* Kỹ thuật tốt*_: Nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu ngày cao của khách hàng, Catiedu chúng tôi luôn không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ của mình.

_*Nguồn nhân lực tay nghề cao*_: Xây dựng và phát triển nguồn nhân lực chất lượng, tận tình với khách hàng, làm việc chuyên nghiệp, chủ động, sáng tạo, giỏi chuyên môn – đạo đức tốt.

_* Luôn học tập công nghệ mới*_: Chủ động nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng tiên tiến, áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào quản lý, điều phối nhân lực và giảng dạy.

_*Chất lượng được đặt lên hàng đầu*_: Catiedu cam kết chỉ cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn có chất lượng phù hợp với những yêu cầu đã đặt ra, đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, bền vững.

_*Tiết kiệm chi phí*_: Đặc biệt ở Catiedu chi phí kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị cực kỳ hạt dẻ, phù hợp với mọi tổ chức doanh nghiệp.

*7. Kết luận*

Hệ thống cung cấp, điều chế, nạp khí nén là một hệ thống đòi hỏi độ an toàn cao, chất lượng tốt trong quá trình đưa vào vận hành, sử dụng. Với đội ngũ nhân viên ưu tú, sự tin tưởng lựa chọn của hơn *+10 000 *khách hàng, Catiedu hân hạnh là đơn vị kiểm định chất lượng – uy tín – trách nhiệm, hoàn thành công việc với thời gian sớm nhất cùng chi phí kiểm định hợp lý.

☎ Quý khách hàng cần kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn Quý khách liên hệ hotline *0838.068.068 - 0822.778800 , Email: tuyensinh@cati.edu.vn * hoặc để lại thông tin liên hệ để được hỗ trợ.

*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*

Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

